# 225 Gallon Office Setup



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I was browsing The Planted Tank forum and I came across this 225 Gallon Office Setup. I couldn't find that it had been linked here, but it is truly worth a look.
Here is a teaser photo: 









There is a JDowns on dendroboard; not sure if they are one and the same...


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Very cool! My office NEEDS one of those.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous tank!!! great design


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

tzen said:


> There is a JDowns on dendroboard; not sure if they are one and the same...


Both the same guy...  That tank really came out to be phenomenal! 










Really awesome.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

This is the best viv/palud/terrarium ever. Wish more people made things like this on here!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Fantastic setup!!! We want monthly updates on this!


----------



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

Amazing job! Will look really sweet when the aquatic section grows in a little more. I wonder how much AquaSoil he had to use to form those banks though!

Oh, never mind, saw that he used a wall to separate aquatic and terrestrial.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Woah, cool. A little bit too symmetrical but cool

Where are ther frogs?


----------

